# Continente/GALP - Vice Versa



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The Vice Versa scheme for Continente/GALP has been improved for a couple of days.

Spend a minimum of €30 in Continente on 9th or 10th August and you will receive a coupon worth 15 cents/litre off fuel at GALP stations. This is in addition to the 5 cents/litre offered at most GALP stations at weekends so a potential saving of 20 cents/litre.

You do need to be a Continente loyalty card holder to qualify for the extra 15 cents/litre.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up John Boy


----------

